# sight alignment question



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I center the ring around the sight with the peep. Mine fortunately works that way. No matter how it fits in proportion to the peep it should remain centered.
Many times going from indoors (shooting 1 pin) to outdoors (shooting 5 pins) I will tend to float in the peep. Instead of my pins being centered, the longer I aim the more my pins will get off centered with the peep. After a few weeks everything starts to come together.

Set your peep for your "mean difference". If you practice out to 50 yards, set your peep to be centered at 25 yards. As you shoot from close targets to farther targets your anchor will tend to float becasue of the different angles you are shooting at. 

As far as stabilizers go, you get what you pay for. Kind of like a good release. The bow and the arrow should go one way and your release should go the other. As the arrow leaves the bow, the bow should roll forward. A good stabilizer will take vibraton out of the bow as well. This is more of a personal preference than anything. I shoot a B-stinger myself. 








*DICLAIMER -All information provided is from personal experience, certified coaches, and published material. If you find this material misinformative, please take it up with someone who really cares about what you think. Thanks


----------

